# Static Library aus Dev-C++ nutzen



## blackbirdthefirst (11. Januar 2006)

Hallo zuammen,

ich brauche in einem Programm das ich VisualStudio 2003 unter Windows geschrieben
habe Zugriff auf eine Bibliothek.

Diese heißt ftplibpp und lässt sich unter Windows mit Bloodshed Dev-C++ auch ohne
weiteres kompilieren. Jetzt ist aber nur die Frage wie ich diese .a Library in VS 2003
nutzen kann da ich dort einen linker Fehler das, dass Format der Library unbenkannt sei, bekomme.

Wenn ich versuche die Library direkt in VS 2003 zu erstellen dann bekomme ich
immer einen Fehler bei der Direktive #include_next !


----------



## Tobias K. (12. Januar 2006)

moin


Library einbinden:

```
#pragma comment(lib, "meinelib.lib");
```


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## blackbirdthefirst (13. Januar 2006)

Was bewirkt diese Zeile denn ?

Ich habe ja keine .lib Datei sondern eine .a Datei die in Dev-C++ kompiliert wurde


----------



## deepthroat (13. Januar 2006)

Hi.





			
				blackbirdthefirst hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Was bewirkt diese Zeile denn ?
> 
> Ich habe ja keine .lib Datei sondern eine .a Datei die in Dev-C++ kompiliert wurde


Also die Zeile bewirkt das die angegebene Bibliothek beim Linken miteingebunden wird und somit darin enthaltene Funktionen zur Verfügung stehen.

Du kannst auch deine .a Datei da angeben - das hat bei mir jedenfalls (mit einer C Bibliothek) ohne Probleme funktioniert. Bei C++ sieht das allerdings schon anders aus... 



> Wenn ich versuche die Library direkt in VS 2003 zu erstellen dann bekomme ich
> immer einen Fehler bei der Direktive #include_next !


Die include_next Direktive ist eine Erweiterung vom GCC. Du könntest versuchen (wenn der Fehler nicht in den Systembibliotheken auftritt) diese Anweisung durch ein einfaches include zu ersetzen.

Oder du versuchst eine .dll zu kompilieren, evtl. hast du da mehr Glück.

Gruß


----------

